# Share your poems/stories!



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

aaaaw man! of course i saw this while i was on my other computer! grrrr


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha whats wrong with that?


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

that is really beautiful.

did you write it?


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

this copyright is for the pic, i wrote the poem. 
Copyright: Richard Cooper Knight (cooper-knights) (36)


----------



## Shadow Puppet (Aug 15, 2011)

Here's a story I am currently writting (Just the beginning)

Shadow and I turned towards the triple combination. There were only six jumps left after we took this. Shadow was going in a little fast so I half haulted her until she responded, her stride shortened, and slowed but she was still going confident. Right now we were fighting for at least fifth place in the Junior Eventing Trials at the Mount Cape Springs Classic, the last major show of the season. We were in the last phase, Show Jumping, and so far we had been doing great, not a rail down in sight. My coach Ashley had made the twenty four hour trip with me. My parents had to stay back due to expenses.
 We thundered across the muddy ground, towards the first oxer made of green and yellow poles, Shadow soared over it then took one tentative stride towards the double. At the last moment she decided not to jump it. Then she changed her mind and launched herself over it, throwing my seat out of balance. As quickly as it all happened the cold, hard, wet ground came faster. We both plummeted towards the frosty fall ground We landed, but I felt Shadow rotating through the air. I looked up and watched as her hindquarters flew towards my helpless self.  
 A sickening crunch sounded through my entire body. Blood poured from my mouth, the mud and water clung to my clothes. I was moving very fast across the wet ground and then all of a sudden with a jerk of my leg it all came to a stop. I lay flat on my back looking into the grey clouded sky, lying right in midst of a puddle. Cold rain fell chilling me right to the bone. I shivered uncontrollably. My whole body hurt so bad I couldn't think, I had no clue how bad it really was.
 Screams and shouts aroused me from my blackness. I wished for the blackness back for it brought tranquility and peace. It was a pain free world. The one that at the same time scared me so badly. Ashley is standing over me, she has her warm hand on my shoulder. Her thick, warm, plaid barn jacket placed over my convulsing body. I ignored all pleads for me to stay awake and let my eyes do the thinking as I drifted away into the darkness of the unknown.
 Two people leaned over my broken body. A man and a woman, I could see the woman's mouth moving but all I could hear was the blood rushing in my ears, and the steady pound of my heart. Something cold was strapped around my neck holding straight up. The man grabbed my ankles, while the woman, wearing a highlighter yellow coat grabbed my shoulders. The lifted me over onto a cold hard surface. Pain screamed from under me, from what I assumed was coming from my lower spine. I was suddenly lifted into the air, floating through it with no trouble at all. A hissing mask was put over my nose, causing my breathing to level out. Someone was stroking my hair form beside me. My hand wrapped in someones warm grasp. I wanted to close my eyes and disapeer, the lady sitting beside me shone a light in both my eyes, prying each one open, like I couldn't feel a thing. I tried to raise my hand to stop her, but when I tried nothing happened.
 In a state of hysteria I started to cry, unable to help myself I started thrashing around, ignoring the stabbing feeling that pulsated through my back. I tried to reach for the mask on my mouth, when my hand made contact I ripped it off gasping for air. I waved my arms around in a state of panic, not knowing what the world was throwing at me. There were two sets of arms holding me down, they were both to strong for me to even budge them. I felt a ***** in my arm, after about ten seconds, I felt calm, like no one was doing any harm to me. I just stared blankly up at the ceiling, drifting away into nowhere. My eyes fluttered shut, all sound washed away from my ears, all I could sense was being pulled away from consciousness, slowly, I closed my eyes, ending the terror rising in my stomach. At peace I fell into a dangerous sleep, where I remained for quite some time.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry everyone, I didn't recieve any notification of new messages on here for some reason...
Wow Shadow Puppet, that is really really good!!!
And Wild old thing, thank you, and yes i did write it


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

skyhorse1999 said:


> this copyright is for the pic, i wrote the poem.
> Copyright: Richard Cooper Knight (cooper-knights) (36)


just noticed your picture didn't show sorry :/


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

haha thatas ok......I had it in my pics then did a bug sweep up and got it deleted:


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

skyhorse1999 said:


> haha thatas ok......I had it in my pics then did a bug sweep up and got it deleted:


Ah lol ok xD


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

oooops...BIG sweep, not bug sweep


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I wrote this for my Victor about a year ago. 'Cause I'm rather fond of him. :3​

The Tenth Muse

Step aside, you muses nine
For I know of one more
A being to rival the seven wonders-
He is the horse who I adore

He is imperfect; one leg is scarred
And appears modest at a glance
Yet he has the uncanny ability
To turn a stumble into a dance

Although his manner is serene
His mellow presence belies
The brazen, fiery spirit concealed
Behind those gentle eyes

If perchance, you catch him at play
And when the sun is just right
That tawny coat turns to liquid bronze-
A truly spellbinding sight!

He is a deity in his own right
The subject of my ardent love
He is my teacher and confidant
And I thank the gods above

What other horse was ever born
That could compare to my prince?
Where else is there such rare allure
Or such power restrained by gentleness?

Surely he is the _envy_ of the muses nine
For there is no more passive force
And no greater strength more benign
Than that of my beloved horse​


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

She confidently slides her foot into her left stirrup and swings into the saddle. She feels safe there; in her element. Nothing could take away from this experience. 

You know her when you see her. The scent of leather and hay follow her everywhere she goes. Showers, soaps, and lotions can't hope to cover the scent of so much time spent in a barn. 

She may be quiet or loud, tall or short, but one thing is always the same: she loves horses. 

She can wax poetic about diagonals and canter leads. Ask her about her discipline and you better be ready for hours of starry-eyed description. She writes about them and draws them. They chase her in her sleep. 

In the saddle, she is confident, cool, and brave. She knows just what she has to do.

When she can't ride, it feels like she is only half of what she truly is. 

She is an equestrian.

Don't fret if you see it here: AshandCinders on deviantART it is my deviantart account .

ETA: Sorry, my indents aren't showing up correctly on here, but each paragraph is indented.


----------

